# Lüfter der 6870x2 zu laut, gute Ideen?



## Tobias6365 (1. März 2012)

*Lüfter der 6870x2 zu laut, gute Ideen?*

Guten Tag zusammen,

Ich bin neu hier und beginne direkt mit meiner Frage.
Ich besitze eine Powercolor HD 6870x2 (Dual GPU) für die es keine anderen Kühloptionen zu kaufen gibt.
Das einzige was richtig stört ist das hässliche Geräusch der zwei Lüfter.. Runterregeln bringt leider auch nix, da die Lüfter bei z.B. bei BF3 oder anderen Spielen hochdrehen muss das er die Temps hin bekommt!

Ideen wie 2x Arctic Cooler Mono Plus oder andere Single GPU Kühler drauf zu tun klappt nicht, da diese zu gross sind und die GPUs zu nah beisammen sind (siehe google bilder: 6870x2)

Meine Idee wäre jetzt, nur die Lüfter zu entfernen und 2x gute 120mm/140mm Lüfter auf den Kühlkörper zu haun (noch keine ahnung wie. Kabelbinder evtl?)

Hat damit jemand erfahrung? Ich hätte gerne bessere Kühlergebnisse bei geringerer Lautstärke!

Bitte um Ideen

Mfg Tobii


----------



## jumpel (1. März 2012)

*AW: Lüfter der 6870x2 zu laut, gute Ideen?*

Hi, 
wie sieht denn deine sonstige Belüftung aus?

Du könntest die Lüfter der VGA mit zusätzlicher Luft "von draußen" unterstützen (Anhänge Bodenlüfter und/oder Seitenlüfter).
Das bringt sie ein paar °C runter und die Propeller drehen nicht so sehr auf.
Obendrein verlierst du keine Garantie (Kühlerdemontage)


----------



## Tobias6365 (1. März 2012)

Geht hier ja super schnell mit den Antworten.

Ich habe eig einen super Airflow.
Habe einen Coolermaster HafX mit:
-2x 200mm Lüfter oben - Output
-2x Frontlüfter 1x 210mm, 1x 140mm - Input
-2x 140mm Lüfter an der Rückseite - Output
-1x 200mm Seitenlüfter der direkt auf die GraKa bläst - Input (wie in deiner Zeichnung)
 was die Temp bereits senkt ist aber immernoch zu laut, die lüfter sind einfach Mist :/
-Aja und noch das Netzteil das vom Boden Luft saugt

Danke für deine Mühe mit der Skizze

Mfg Tobii


----------



## jumpel (1. März 2012)

*AW: Lüfter der 6870x2 zu laut, gute Ideen?*

Um Gottes willen pass auf dass dein PC nicht abhebt, bei den vielen Lüftern ;D

Wie hoch drehen denn die VGA Lüfter und wie heiß wird die Karte beim Spielen?
Angenommen du kommst bei 100% Lüfterdrehzahl auf 70°C VGA kannste mal schaun dass du die Lüfter vielleicht auf 90% regeln kannst und dann eben 80°C VGA-Temp in kauf nehmen. Sind nur Beispielwerte!
Halt Stück für Stück herantasten.
Und auf jeden Fall die Temperatur im Auge behalten!

Jede VGA ist anders und verkraftet unterschiedlich viel, mancheinem hier wären 80°C VGA auch schon zuviel.
Kann nur von mir aus gehen und meine HD5770 lief ein Jahr lang bei ~90°C in Spielen. 

Kein Problem, ich male gerne ;]


----------



## beren2707 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Lüfter der 6870x2 zu laut, gute Ideen?*



Tobias6365 schrieb:


> Meine Idee wäre jetzt, nur die Lüfter zu entfernen und 2x gute 120mm/140mm Lüfter auf den Kühlkörper zu haun (noch keine ahnung wie. Kabelbinder evtl?)


 Genau so würde ich es machen. Leider gibts für die 6870X2 keine angepassten Kühler (weil die Nachfrage zu gering ist; ist ja keine offizielle AMD-Karte), die Abstände der GPU zwingen quasi dazu, den Originalkühler weiterhin zu verwenden. Daher würde ich zwei Lüfter per Kabelbinder draufschnallen; nach Abnahme der Plastikverdeckung kannst du die alten entfernen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Lüfter der 6870x2 zu laut, gute Ideen?*

Oder WaKü. Just sayn...


----------



## Tobias6365 (1. März 2012)

jumpel schrieb:
			
		

> Um Gottes willen pass auf dass dein PC nicht abhebt, bei den vielen Lüftern ;D



Hehe, der saugt sich schon an den Boden 



> Wie hoch drehen denn die VGA Lüfter und wie heiß wird die Karte beim Spielen?


Bei BF3 habe ich 68-72 grad und die lüfter drehen mit immer 10% mehr als die GPUs warm sind also 78%-82%. Habs schon mit 1:1 verhältniss probiert und 5% mehr FanSpeed als Temp der GPUs anstatt 10% mehr. Aber mit dem jetztigen settings läuft es am stabilsten.



> Jede VGA ist anders und verkraftet unterschiedlich viel, mancheinem hier wären 80°C VGA auch schon zuviel.


Mir sind 70 grad schon zuviel. Immerhin wird nur der GPU2 so heiss, der GPU1 nicht, der hat circa 57 grad Obwohl beide immer gleich viel Load haben. Aber der eine GPU liegt einfach im Abgasstrom des anderen. Dazu kommt noch das ein lüfter kleiner ist als der andere.. Es sollte also machbar sein mit anderen Lüftern auf beiden 57 grad zu bekommen bzw noch weniger.

@Mamba WaKü scheint mir zu teuer, hab mich damit schon auseinander gesetzt und viele sagten mir ne WaKü unter 500€ ist nichts für die ewigkeit und da ich eh nur am Weekend zock bekommt man öffters mal ablagerugen oder so.

@beren weisst du ob ich die lüfter über die GraKa laufen lassen muss oder kann ichs auch übers netzteil machen? Würde die preventionel sowieso auf vollgas laufenlassen, wie alle meine lüfter. (Sind alle leise, auch bei full load kaum was zu hören)


Mfg Tobii


----------



## Gast20140625 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Lüfter der 6870x2 zu laut, gute Ideen?*

Eine Grafikkarte darf locker 90°C haben. Mit MSI Afterburner kannst du dir eine Lüfterkurve erstellen.
Wenn du die Abdeckung entfernst und 2 bessere Lüfter draufschraubst bringt das aber auch eine ordentliche Temperatursenkung.


----------



## Tobias6365 (1. März 2012)

john201050 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Grafikkarte darf locker 90°C haben. Mit MSI Afterburner kannst du dir eine Lüfterkurve erstellen.
> Wenn du die Abdeckung entfernst und 2 bessere Lüfter draufschraubst bringt das aber auch eine ordentliche Temperatursenkung.



Mit MSI arbeite ich bereits und hab auch schon ne Steuerung gemacht. Im Idle drehen die sehr niedrig aber sobald der 3D Beschleuniger gebraucht wird, wirds laut.. Das möchte ich ändern. Nur weiss ich net was die kleinen Lüfter für nen durchsatz haben um mir bessere zu holen. Aber normal sollte jeder namenhafte 120er bei selber Auslastung mehr leisten oder?

Kennt jemand ne bessere Möglichkeit die Teile zu fixieren als mit Kabelbindern?

Mfg Tobii


----------



## hBGl (1. März 2012)

*AW: Lüfter der 6870x2 zu laut, gute Ideen?*



Black Mamba schrieb:


> Oder WaKü. Just sayn...


 
I second that.

Oder zwei Thermalright Spfire 

13° C Unterschied bei den GPUs ist ziemlich viel!! Haben beide die gleiche Last? Wenn ja dann würde ich den Kühler abmachen und schauen, dass der Kühler gleichmäßig aufliegt und neue, bessere Wärmeleitpaste auftragen.



Tobias6365 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand ne bessere Möglichkeit die Teile zu fixieren als mit Kabelbindern?
> 
> Mfg Tobii



Von unten einen Kabelbinder nach oben fädeln und dann mit einem Kopf eines anderen Kabelbinders verschließen.
Sieht keiner und hält.


----------



## Tobias6365 (1. März 2012)

hBGl schrieb:
			
		

> I second that.
> 
> Oder zwei Thermalright Spfire
> 
> 13° C Unterschied bei den GPUs ist ziemlich viel!! Haben beide die gleiche Last? Wenn ja dann würde ich den Kühler abmachen und schauen, dass der Kühler gleichmäßig aufliegt und neue, bessere Wärmeleitpaste auftragen.



Spitfire waren auch schon in der engeren wahl jedoch flogen sie raus nachdem ich gesehn habe das zwei nicht nebeneinander passer würden.ja haben beide den selben Load. Der kühler liegt gleich auf, bis 55 grad laufen auch beide gleich, das wär bei einem defekt der WLP oder fehlerhaftem aufliegen nicht so. Ich denke es liegt einfach daran das der eine Lüfter die Abluft vom GPU 1 über den GPU 2 abführt und der die ganze warme luft abbekommt.

Mfg tobii


----------



## hBGl (1. März 2012)

*AW: Lüfter der 6870x2 zu laut, gute Ideen?*



Tobias6365 schrieb:


> Spitfire waren auch schon in der engeren wahl jedoch flogen sie raus nachdem ich gesehn habe das zwei nicht nebeneinander passer würden.ja haben beide den selben Load. Der kühler liegt gleich auf, bis 55 grad laufen auch beide gleich, das wär bei einem defekt der WLP oder fehlerhaftem aufliegen nicht so. Ich denke es liegt einfach daran das der eine Lüfter die Abluft vom GPU 1 über den GPU 2 abführt und der die ganze warme luft abbekommt.
> 
> Mfg tobii



Das mit den Spitfires war auch mehr als Witz gedacht  Die sind so teuer, da würde ich ne Wakü kaufen.
Aber ein Spitfire + ein anderer Kühler (z.B. Alpenföhn Heidi) würde sicher gehen.

Als erstes würde ich es aber mal mit zwei 120mm Lüftern versuchen.

13° Unterschied zwischen den GPUs dürften es imho nicht sein.



> Normally we'd split this up to show one core and the other, but both  cores came in at 75c when under load. This compares to our HD 6870 in  CrossFire getting 73c on one card and 78c on the other. Of course, our  card is also overclocked here, so that's something really worth taking  into account.


PowerColor Radeon HD 6870x2 2GB Overclocked Video Card Review - Temperature Test :: TweakTown USA Edition


----------



## Tobias6365 (1. März 2012)

Ja werde erstmal die Thermalright TY140 nehmen, habe ich sowieso schon im ganzen Tower verbaut. Die Dinger sind wahre Schaufler. Ich hoffe nur die reissen auch bei einer Grafikkarte was.

Freut mich das die Methode mit den 2x 120er/140er nicht direkt niedergeredet wird wie in anderen Foren.

@hbgi Danke für die idee mit den Kabelbindern. Werds wohl so machen 

Mfg Tobii


----------



## hBGl (1. März 2012)

*AW: Lüfter der 6870x2 zu laut, gute Ideen?*

Ich würde zwei 120mm nehmen, da zwei 140mm wahrscheinlich nicht auf den Kühler passen werden.
Am besten wären wohl Scythe Slipstream wegen dem kleinen Motor.


----------



## Tobias6365 (1. März 2012)

Hmm wegen mir können die lüfter ruhig überstehen, die heatpipes stehen auch weit raus, evtl kühlen sie die Heatpipes, die am Rand der GraKa verlaufen, mit. Mein gehäuse wäre auch breit genug. Aber stimmt, ich hab glaub noch 120er rum liegen und werds erstmal mit dennen testen, umbauen kann ichs immernoch. 

Mfg Tobii


----------



## hBGl (1. März 2012)

*AW: Lüfter der 6870x2 zu laut, gute Ideen?*

Überstehen tun die 120mm auch aber die 140mm werden so wie ich das sehe nicht mal von der Länge draufpassen. Ich denke nicht dass der Kühler 28 cm lang ist.

Poste uns bitte wenn du Ergebnisse hast, würde mich interessieren.


----------



## Tobias6365 (1. März 2012)

Werde ich! Danke für die Hilfe. 
Achja was ich noch sagen wollte: Die GPUs haben nur in BF3 so stark unterschiedliche Temps. Weiss nicht genau aber ich denke das liegt an den kack ATI Crossfire Profilen für das Spiel, die haben ja mit BF3 ziemliche Probleme. 

Mfg Tobii


----------



## Ahab (1. März 2012)

*AW: Lüfter der 6870x2 zu laut, gute Ideen?*

Ich würde hier doch noch einmal etwas Kritik üben. Ich würde lieber drei 92mm Lüfter nehmen. 120er bzw. 140er bauen meines Erachtens nicht genug "Druck" auf. Die Lamellenabstände am Kühler sind sehr schmal, das verlangt eigentlich nach hohen Umdrehungszahlen und erhöhtem Durchsatz. Das können 92er eher bieten, die gehen auch eher mal bis 2000 Umdrehungen, haben da einen hohen Durchsatz, bleiben bei gleicher Umdrehungszahl weitaus leiser als 120er und sind etwas kompakter. Interessant wäre auch, mit wievielen Umdrehungen die Lüfter der X2 maximal drehen. 

Fakt ist: wenn du die Größe der verbauten Lüfter (halbwegs) beibehältst, bist du immernoch deutlich laufruhiger und leiser unterwegs, als mit den Standardlüftern.  Extra Lüfter sind einfach immer besser, mMn.

Ein Beispiel aus eigener Erfahrung: ich hatte damals eine GTX 260 von Palit, die hatte zwei ätzende 75er draufhocken. Ich habe das Lüftergestell samt Lüftern abgenommen und zwei 120er davor gesetzt. Die Karte ist abgeschmiert. Mit zwei 80ern hat es dann aber geklappt. Die Karte ist ziemlich heiß geworden, weil es dem Kühler klar an Durchsatz gefehlt hat. Doch sie blieb stabil und läuft bei einem Freund bis heute anstandslos.


----------



## Tobias6365 (1. März 2012)

Hmm klingt logisch.. Aber sind 92er nicht wieder zu laut? Wie soll ich 3 Lüfter anschliessen bzw wo?

Danke für die Kritik

Mfg Tobii


----------



## hBGl (2. März 2012)

*AW: Lüfter der 6870x2 zu laut, gute Ideen?*

Das mit den 92mm Lüftern ist keine schlechte Idee. Aber ich finde, dass *ein* 92mm Lüfter nur bis ca 1500 RPM erträglich ist. Unter 1000 RPM sind die dann aber auch sehr leise.

Ich würde mir einfach ein paar Arctic Cooling Lüfter kaufen und testen  Die sind so billig da kann man gleich mehrere holen:

Arctic Cooling Arctic F12, 120x120x25mm, 1350rpm, 96.8m³/h, 0.4 Sone | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Arctic Cooling Arctic F9, 92x92x25mm, 1800rpm, 59.5m³/h, 30dB(A) lagernd | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Lüfter natürlich an der Graka anschließen, dann mit Y Adapter.


----------



## Tobias6365 (2. März 2012)

Hab mich mal reingelesen, die 92er Arctic cooler sollen recht fein sein. Die haben sogar einen Stecker um den nächsten Lüfter an dem davor anzuschliessen. Jetzt muss ich nur noch rausfinden welcher Anschluss auf der GraKa liegt. Auf den Google Bildern schlecht zu erkennen.. Komm heute erst wieder nach hause. 

Mfg Tobii


----------



## Ahab (2. März 2012)

*AW: Lüfter der 6870x2 zu laut, gute Ideen?*

Gute 92er sind auch mit 2000 Umdrehungen noch erträglich, im Idealfall hört man nur das Luftrauschen. Das ist zwar auch deutlich hörbar (je nach Gehäuse), jedoch um Universen angenehmer und erträglicher als die kreischenden Billoquirle, die @stock drauf sitzen. 

Auf der Graka ist ein mini-PWM Anschluss, quasi ein ganz normaler PWM-Anschluss für Lüfter, nur in klein. Da muss der Lüfter ran. Das kannst du bewerkstelligen, indem du die "Steckerhülse" vom Board entfernst, sodass die Pins freiliegen. Der Stecker ist in der Regel nur gesteckt, nicht geklebt. Dann kannst du vorsichtig den normalen Lüfterstecker draufschieben, die Pins werden dabei kontrolliert verbogen. Der Funktion tut das aber keinen Abbruch.


----------



## Tobias6365 (2. März 2012)

Autsch.... Hört sich ja gefährlich an, die Buchse auf rechen und die Pins verbiegen. Für so Minidinger gibts keine Adapter, oder?
Werden so Steckerbuchsen nur gesteckt oder sind die geklebt?

Mfg Tobii


----------



## Ahab (2. März 2012)

*AW: Lüfter der 6870x2 zu laut, gute Ideen?*

Keine Angst, das klingt schlimmer als es ist.  Die Buchsen sind meist nur gesteckt, die kannst du mit einer Zange einfach (vorsichtig!) abziehen. Dann drückst du sanft (!) den großen Stecker auf die Pins, die biegen sich dann von selbst zurecht. Merk dir aber, wie rum der Ministecker angebracht werden muss! So herum muss dann auch der große Lüfterstecker draufgesteckt werden.


----------



## Tobias6365 (2. März 2012)

Vielen dank.

Bin ja mal gespannt obs reibungslos klappt 

Mfg Tobii


----------



## Ahab (2. März 2012)

*AW: Lüfter der 6870x2 zu laut, gute Ideen?*

Bitte die Ergebnisse posten!  Achso, der PWM Anschluss liegt rechts unten auf der Platine.


----------



## Gast20140625 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Lüfter der 6870x2 zu laut, gute Ideen?*



> Freut mich das die Methode mit den 2x 120er/140er nicht direkt niedergeredet wird wie in anderen Foren.


Ich finde, dass das doch ne gute Idee ist. Billig und (warschenlich) Effektiv, warum sollte man daran rumnörgeln?
Selbst wenn es nicht funktioniert hat man nichts kaputt gemacht und die Lüfter kann man immer noch irgendwo anders verwenden.
 Ich hab mal ein Test dazu gesehen, hat da glaub ich ~20°C gebracht. Da wurde (wenn ich mich richtig errinnere) aber auch ein 90mm gegen zwei 120mm getauscht.


----------



## Ahab (2. März 2012)

*AW: Lüfter der 6870x2 zu laut, gute Ideen?*

Ich denke es kommt auch immer auf das Kühldesign an. Schön leise 120er sind nicht immer angebracht. Bei Mittelklassekarten, wie der HD 5770 oder GTS 450 hat man quasi Narrenfreiheit - da gibts oft gute und ausreichend potente Designs, denen es einfach nur an würdiger Belüftung mangelt. 

Da hat man dann einen dicken primitiven Kühlblock mit einem ätzenden Quälgeist drauf. Den Job kann auch ein 120er übernehmen. Solche Designs fordern nicht viel Hirnschmalz, die TDP nötigt das den Ingenieuren auch nicht ab. 

Bei Highend-Karten sieht das anders aus. Hier ist das Zusammenspiel aus Abwärme, Kühldesign und Materialkosten deutlich sensibler. Oft werden hier kostengünstige Kühldesigns eingesetzt, deren Potenz auf hohem Luftdurchsatz fußt, welcher wiederum von relativ minderwertigen Lüftern bereitgestellt wird - und schon ist das Elend komplett.


----------



## Tobias6365 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Lüfter der 6870x2 zu laut, gute Ideen?*

So, da ich jetzt sowieso auf meine Bestellung zwekcs Lüfter warten muss, hab ich mit meiner GraKa mal bisschen rumgespielt und musste feststellen das sie komischerweise bei 77°-78° GPU Temp den Grafikkarten-Treiber zum abstürtzen bringt... Woran kann das liegen ?

Mfg Tobii


----------



## hBGl (2. März 2012)

*AW: Lüfter der 6870x2 zu laut, gute Ideen?*

Vielleicht liegt es nicht an der Temperatur sondern an der Anwendung, die du laufen lässt.

Mit was hast du denn rumgespielt?

@Ahab: Drei 92mm Lüfter auf 2000 RPM sind auf jeden Fall störend außer man hat ein gutes Headset.

Ein 92mm Lüfter wäre noch erträglich aber dann drei Stück sind eben drei mal so laut.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (2. März 2012)

*AW: Lüfter der 6870x2 zu laut, gute Ideen?*

Also ich hab hier auch 3  92er Lüfter von Arctic auf einem Accelero.
Werden wohl ähnlich aber nicht die gleichen sein.

Auf jeden Fall kann ich die nur ab 2300RPM überhaupt von Dark Rock pro, Netzteil und Corsairs bei 600RPM unterschieden.
Bis 1800 rum hört man sie gar nicht, danach ein Luftrauschen.


----------



## Tobias6365 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Lüfter der 6870x2 zu laut, gute Ideen?*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Also ich hab hier auch 3  92er Lüfter von Arctic auf einem Accelero.
> Werden wohl ähnlich aber nicht die gleichen sein.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall kann ich die nur ab 2300RPM überhaupt von Dark Rock pro, Netzteil und Corsairs bei 600RPM unterschieden.
> Bis 1800 rum hört man sie gar nicht, danach ein Luftrauschen.


 
Danke für dein Feedback!



hBGl schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es nicht an der Temperatur sondern an der Anwendung, die du laufen lässt.
> 
> Mit was hast du denn rumgespielt?


 
Habs mit Furmark und MSI Kombustor versucht, beide bei 77-78 grad abgestürtzt, programm UND treiber.
Bei Battlefield 3 das selbe, bei zu hohen settings und temps in dem bereich stürtzt das spiel ab und der treiber.

Mfg Tobii


----------



## hBGl (2. März 2012)

*AW: Lüfter der 6870x2 zu laut, gute Ideen?*

Hast du versucht den treiber neu drauf zu machen oder einen älteren/neueren? Bei 78°C dürften die niemals abschmieren.

Das Verhalten erinnert mich an defekten Grafikkartenspeicher aber das muss es nicht zwangsläufig sein.


----------



## Tobias6365 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Lüfter der 6870x2 zu laut, gute Ideen?*

Ja hatte schon nen älteren drauf, bei dem wars das selbe. Habe auch alle sauber gelöscht und sauber neu installiert. Weiß nicht worans liegen könnte..
In Games wirds zwar nie so heiß aber auch nur weil ich in BF3 nicht auf Ultra stelle, was ich gern machen würde. Das ist nicht der Sinn einer sollchen Grafikkarte.. x,x


EDIT: So hab gelesen der treiber 11.11 mit CAP 11.11[1] soll gut laufen, werde nun nochmal bereinigen und dann testen. Wünscht mir Glück ;D

Leider keine Besserung, wieder bei 77 grad abgeschmiert.. So sieht es aus wenn es passiert: http://www.abload.de/img/atitreiberljk0b.jpghttp://www.abload.de/img/atitreiberljk0b.jpg

Mfg Tobii


----------



## hBGl (3. März 2012)

*AW: Lüfter der 6870x2 zu laut, gute Ideen?*

Sofern die Garantie nicht erlischt takte die Karte mal runter und schau ob sie immer noch bei 78°C abschmiert.

Welches Netzteil verwendest du?


----------



## Tobias6365 (3. März 2012)

Ein 550w SuperFlower Golden Green 
Ich weiss eig sollte ja min ein 600 watt Kraftwerk her aber ich denke nicht das immer genau bei 77 grad der saft ausgeht. Dann würde ja der PC abstürtzen.
Ich glaube eher das der Treiber sagt die Karte darf nicht wärmer werden.. Aber die normalen 6870 single cards dürfen ja auch heisser werden. X.x

Mfg Tobii


----------



## Ralle@ (3. März 2012)

*AW: Lüfter der 6870x2 zu laut, gute Ideen?*

Eventuell werden andere Bauteile auf der zu heiß.
Lass die Lüftersteuerung wieder so arbeiten wie es vorgesehen ist und versuch den Test nochmal


----------



## Tobias6365 (3. März 2012)

Die Lüfter drehen schon 10% schneller als normal und sonst läuft die karte auch ohne Probleme, nur bei über 77 grad net ;/


----------



## Gast20140625 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Lüfter der 6870x2 zu laut, gute Ideen?*

Vielleicht wird ein anderes Bauteil zu heiß.
Was für Temperaturen hast du laut GPUZ? Also bei: GPU Temp. 1, 2 und 3.


----------



## Tobias6365 (3. März 2012)

Prüfe ich sobald ich zuhause bin 

Mfg Tobii


----------



## Ralle@ (3. März 2012)

*AW: Lüfter der 6870x2 zu laut, gute Ideen?*

Du kannst auch mal versuchen den Takt zu verringern. Einfach mal 850 einstellen und versuchen.


----------



## Tobias6365 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Lüfter der 6870x2 zu laut, gute Ideen?*



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Du kannst auch mal versuchen den Takt zu verringern. Einfach mal 850 einstellen und versuchen.


 
Mit 850 geht die Karte sogar auf 80° hoch, kA warum :O



john201050 schrieb:


> Vielleicht wird ein anderes Bauteil zu heiß.
> Was für Temperaturen hast du laut GPUZ? Also bei: GPU Temp. 1, 2 und 3.


 
Unglaublich.. Da wird etwas ziemlich warm... x,x
http://www.abload.de/img/gpu-tempub3rn.jpg

Mfg Tobii


----------



## Gast20140625 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Lüfter der 6870x2 zu laut, gute Ideen?*

Jop, da wird etwas ziemlich warm. GPU Temp 2 müsste Spannungswandler oder Vram sein. Ich nehme an wenn du Furmark länger laufen lässt wird es noch wärmer. Bei meiner 6870 bleiben GPU 2 und GPU 3 immer kühler als GPU 1 (also der GPU selber)
An deiner Stelle würde ich dem Support diese Temperaturen schreiben.
Hier hatte noch jemand zu hohe Temps bei GPU Temp 2. Er hat an den Support geschrieben und eine neue bekommen.


----------



## Tobias6365 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Lüfter der 6870x2 zu laut, gute Ideen?*

Soeben eine E-Mail an den Support geschrieben, bin mal gespannt was dabei rauskommt. Steht mir eig das recht zu (Falls sich ein Defekt bestätigt) mein Geld wiederzubekommen ?

Mfg Tobii


----------



## Ahab (4. März 2012)

*AW: Lüfter der 6870x2 zu laut, gute Ideen?*

Dein Geld wirst du wahrscheinlich nicht wiederbekommen. Die meisten veräußern nur Teile im Austausch und sollte ein Hersteller sich entschließen, Geld zurückzuzahlen, wirst du es wahrscheinlich in Form eines Gutscheins des Händlers wiederkriegen.


----------



## Tobias6365 (4. März 2012)

Hmm soweit ich weiss muss ich Gutscheine nicht annehmen und Mindfactory verkauft diese Karte nicht mehr. Sie hat damals 350€ gekostet.. Ich hoffe nur das ich mir für 350€ eine andere aussuchen darf falls sie nicht zu reparieren is. Dann könnt ich durch weitere 100€ mehr mir was gutes holen.... X.x

Mfg Tobii


----------



## Tobias6365 (13. März 2012)

Unglaublich, die Grafikkarte ist nicht ganz ein halbes Jahr alt und war so mit Staub zugesetzt.. Die Temps sind wieder okay! Wie kommt nur soviel Staub ins Case... Trotz Meshgitter?!?!?

Naja zurück zum Thread.. Werde mir nun das PCI Montagekit von Alpenföhn holen und darauf 2x 120mm montieren. Ist ein Abstand von 2-3 cm zum Kühlkörper okay ?

Ich bin noch auf der Suche nach guten 120ern mit recht gutem Druck um die Lamellen schön zu umspülen und nicht argh zu laut sind. Sollten natürlich ausreichen um die Karte mindestens genauso gut zu kühlen wie die Standart dinger

Mfg Tobii


----------



## Ahab (13. März 2012)

*AW: Lüfter der 6870x2 zu laut, gute Ideen?*

Joa na je nachdem wo der PC steht, kann das schon vorkommen.  Mesh-Gitter taugt übrigens nicht wirklich als Staubfänger. ^^ Da muss schon ein feineres Gewebe eingeklemmt sein.

2-3cm Abstand sollten ok sein denk ich. Ich persönlich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit dem Swif2 120mm PWM von Coolink gemacht. Der produziert ordentlich Zug, regelt aber auch ausreichend weit herunter (800-1700 Umdrehungen). Hab seit 2 Jahren einen auf meinem Ultra 120 sitzen und der macht sich echt spitze für englamellige Kühler.


----------



## Tobias6365 (16. März 2012)

*AW: Lüfter der 6870x2 zu laut, gute Ideen?*

So, heute ist mein Alpenfühn PCI Montagesystem gekommen. Ich hatte noch 2x Thermalright TY140 rumliegen die ich gleich mal drauf gepackt habe. Ich habe die Standart Lüfter erstmal drauf gelassen und getestet... Wow, ich komme bei Furmark nichtmal mehr über 69°. Der test ohne Lüfter, also nur der Kühlkörper drauf, war komischerweise schlechter als mit. Naja jetzt habe ich das Montagesystem mit 2 140er lüfter und bessere Temps und vor allem VIEL leiser!!

Mfg Tobii


----------



## Tobias6365 (17. März 2012)

*AW: Lüfter der 6870x2 zu laut, gute Ideen?*

So, hier das Resultat


----------



## Ahab (17. März 2012)

*AW: Lüfter der 6870x2 zu laut, gute Ideen?*

Klasse gemacht!  Hast du mal geguckt wie hoch die Lüfter maximal gehen? Wäre mal ganz interessant.


----------



## Tobias6365 (17. März 2012)

*AW: Lüfter der 6870x2 zu laut, gute Ideen?*

Die Schiene kommt direkt in einen PCI-Slot und kann dann auf 3 Stufen, horizontal zur Seitenwand hin, heraus- oder hereingeschraubt werden.

Die Lüfter selber können von 0-5cm (evtl sogar mehr) nach unten oder oben verschraubt werden und sogar in den PCI-Slot darüber gebaut werden wenn man Platz hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Tobii


----------



## Ralle@ (17. März 2012)

*AW: Lüfter der 6870x2 zu laut, gute Ideen?*



Tobias6365 schrieb:


> So, heute ist mein Alpenfühn PCI Montagesystem gekommen. Ich hatte noch 2x Thermalright TY140 rumliegen die ich gleich mal drauf gepackt habe. Ich habe die Standart Lüfter erstmal drauf gelassen und getestet... Wow, ich komme bei Furmark nichtmal mehr über 69°. Der test ohne Lüfter, also nur der Kühlkörper drauf, war komischerweise schlechter als mit. Naja jetzt habe ich das Montagesystem mit 2 140er lüfter und bessere Temps und vor allem VIEL leiser!!
> 
> Mfg Tobii


 

Dann Glückwunsch dass die Karte leise ist.
Dass der Test ohne den kleinen Lüftern schlechter ausgefallen ist wundert mich nicht. Die 14cm Lüfter sind groß, da geht viel Luft am Kühlkörper vorbei.


----------

